# Help! ..Reprofit (Czech rep), IM (Spain), SERUM (Athens) ??? Any thoughts?



## flower74 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been looking into clinics for DEIVF and my head is spinning. Does anyone have any words of wisdom on which one to choose.

Reprofit is tempting because of the cost but I am trying not to let this sway my decision, they also have a Long wait.

If anyone could share there thoughts or experience with me it would be much appreciated.

Thanks, x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

I went to I'm and am 36 weeks pg!  So highly recommend it! Xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi
The Dogus in North Cyprus is linked to the Jinemed in Istanbul, Turkey and has excellent results, a short waiting list and is very reasonably priced.


----------

